# Can you bridge only 2 channels on a 4-channel amp?



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm curious as to whether you can bridge only two channels on a 4-channel amp. All manufacturers list their power output by watts x 4 or watts x 2 bridged (i.e. 100 watts x 4 or 200 watts x 2 bridged). It seems like you could but i'm unsure if amplifier circuitry allows it to only do one thing (all 4 channels normal) or the other (all 4 channels bridged) and not both (2 channels normal, 2 channels bridged) at the same time.

So what i'm saying is, can i have two of my channels run their normal power for my front speakers and the other two channels bridged to power a subwoofer?

Channel 1: Front-Left speaker
Channel 2: Front-Right speaker
Channel 3 & 4 bridged: Subwoofer


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Usually never a problem.


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

I figured you should be able to. I've just never seen manufacturers mention this sort of setup in their manuals before. They only demonstrate to you the amp using all four channels in either the normal or bridged mode but not both.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't worry.. it's just sloppy printing... yours is a standard setup.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, practically any decent four channel can run one set of channels in stereo and the other bridged with no problem.

If you're talking about the USD amp, it should work fine.


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the help!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yes, ive never not been able to do that. ever.


----------

